# Water Kefir...



## Arch82 (16/3/16)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any tips/advice/recipes for brewing water kefir?

I'm looking at buying some grains and interested in making a carbonated ginger ale drink.

From what I've seen most people who want the drink carbonated just seal the jar/bottle while it ferments for 24-48 hours. Is there any risk of the jar/bottle exploding?

Any help appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Arch82 (18/3/16)

Come on guys...it may not get you pissed but it's brewed and good for you...Hahaha

Someone has to have some insight?


----------



## paulyman (20/3/16)

Just seen this. The wife makes Kefir, although we usually make it alcoholic with fruit and hops.

From what she says it can be quite sensitive to the grain/volume ratio (1 quarter cup grains/1L of water) and is also quite needy in terms of keeping up with feeding it. Also make sure you use raw sugar during feeding and not just regular white sugar as it'll get lazy and stall, just like brewers yeast.

As long as you measure gravities, just like in regular brewing, it'll carb up fine and safely. It's a drink you want fresh anyway so as soon as it's carbed, it's ready to drink.

As I said though, the wife brews it differently. Got the idea from "Speed Brewing" by Mary Izett. She feeds it up as normal, then removes the grains, adds some white sugar, champagne yeast, strawberry's and saaz! Apparently the kefir can isomerise the alpha acids. Ferment it out as per a normal brew, cold crash and bulk prime for bottling. When we first brewed it, we weren't impressed, but after 4 weeks in the bottle, man it was awesome!

Hit us up if you want the recipe for the Strawberry Saaz Kefir.


----------



## Arch82 (24/3/16)

Thanks for the reply Paul! When you say during feeding, does that mean between batches when it's not being used? 

From what I've read people ferment and carb at the same time by sealing a jar or bottle, haven't seen anyone mention hydrometers or measuring gravities which is a concern..

https://youtu.be/AzHl-BsoCgU


----------



## rude (24/3/16)

paulyman said:


> Just seen this. The wife makes Kefir, although we usually make it alcoholic with fruit and hops.
> 
> From what she says it can be quite sensitive to the grain/volume ratio (1 quarter cup grains/1L of water) and is also quite needy in terms of keeping up with feeding it. Also make sure you use raw sugar during feeding and not just regular white sugar as it'll get lazy and stall, just like brewers yeast.
> 
> ...


Mate hit us up with that recipe for sure sounds mint never done a kefir but after reading that like to give it a go

Done the Kraut & Kimchi so why not add the Kefir to my resume especially since I have saaz handy


----------



## Wall (16/4/16)

My wife makes kefir in milk. Apparently really common in Ecuador where she's from.
It's like a lacto yoghurty culture that she drains and drinks or uses on cereal everyday then dumps the "Kurd" looking stuff back into fresh milk.
If we go away she keeps it in water then starts again when we get back. 

Stopped now as the last batch got nasty when left in water for a week, but usually kept really clean (sort of dormant) in water.

Any idea if this is the same stuff or different culture with the same name?
Curious as I've never heard of anyone using it like this.


----------



## paulyman (16/4/16)

rude said:


> Mate hit us up with that recipe for sure sounds mint never done a kefir but after reading that like to give it a go
> 
> Done the Kraut & Kimchi so why not add the Kefir to my resume especially since I have saaz handy


Wow, sorry about the delay. Been on holiday and came back to a dead laptop.

When I say feeding I mean when we are doing a primary Kefir ferment. So we could just stop there and drink the results and often do. It is important to give the Kefir something other than just refined white sugar as it will get lazy.

Once we have done the primary ferment and decide to carb it up we use champagne yeast and table sugar. Capping it early would work but I like to have control over how much carbonation I will get.

We use the recipe below for our water kefir, US recipe.

1. 6-8 Tbsp of water kefir grains

2. 1 gal dechlorinated water

3. 1 cup raw sugar.

4. A pinch of yeast nutrient.

The Strawberry Saaz recipe is below and kicks in once you have completed a primary ferment with your kefir. It is a US recipe so we just follow their measurements.


1. 1 gal fermented water kefir, how ever you want to go about that.

2. 1/2 cup sugar.

3. 15 strawberries, washed and topped.

4. 0.5 oz Saaz.

5. 1/2 packet of champagne yeast.

6. Small amount of yeast nutrient.


----------



## Mardoo (16/4/16)

Yeah Wall, milk kefir is very common. Good stuff. My colony died a few years ago, but I drank milk kefir for years. I'm very curious to try the water kefir though.


----------

